# I finally got male betta!



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I was sticking to only girls, but my LFS lady went to a pet store expo and picked up some really nice ones. I got the first pick. I thought this guy looked the best. He wasn't cheap. In fact, he's the most expensive fish I have bought to date, not that that matters. I love him. He is a rosetail half moon. I love the subtle coloring. Now he needs a name. I think I will name him "Sterling." :grin2:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pretty copper boy!


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

He's a beauty.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Gorgeous betta, I like the name sterling.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Here is a kind of Youtube video I made. He's really pretty. I think about 3 months old, hoping his colors get prettier. 

[ame]https://youtu.be/8hxn0_hn5mg[/ame]


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Prettier? I don't think that's possible.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

His colors look good to me. Place him under a nice daylight LED thats not too too bright, and add some indian almond leaves to turn the water a lovely golden brown. Then his colors will shine!


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

I think that he's a work of art. He always seems to be in show off mode even though his gills are not flared. I hope you have plans to breed him.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey Bev, what do you think about kalyke breeding him?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I personally wouldnt. Short outer rays on the dorsal and caudal, the red wash and the stumpy ventrals. He has a lovely topline but I know from past experience the faults listed are very hard to breed out.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I wasn't really out to breed him, guys. If I have a problem getting and housing one male, I certainly would not try 100 assorted babys. I wouldn't know how or where to sell them either. He also has weirdly curly pelvic fins. But, yeah, I do think he is gorgeous! 

Now I will consider breeding wilds when the time comes. It is still in the plans.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

It looks like a job for...BETTA WOMEN!!!!( Her secret identity is really Bev, don't tell anyone! )


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wilds are indeed more fun to breed anyhow!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

very nice


----------

